# IE zeigt gelbes Dreieck "Fehler auf der Seite"



## Brilliant (1. April 2008)

Internetexplorer Version 7 zeigt auf einigen Seiten links unten auf der Seite immer Fehlermeldungen an *Fertig, es sind Fehler aufgetreten* oder *Fehler auf der Seite* versehen mit einem gelben Dreieck und Ausrufezeichen. 
Hatte dieses Problem allerdings auch schon beim Internet Explorer Version 6.
Dieses Problem tritt beim Modzilla Firefox nicht auf von daher kann es also nicht nur an den besagten Seiten wie schwab.de oder arcor.de liegen und es wird auch hier in diesem Forum angezeigt.
Wer weiß Rat und was kann ich tun um dieses Problem zu beseitigen.
Im voraus vielen Dank.


----------



## hela (1. April 2008)

Hallo Brilliant,
da kannst du eigentlich nur folgendes machen:
Entweder du machst dem Autor bzw. Webmaster der betreffenden Seite Vorschläge wie man die Seite gestalten kann, so dass sie im IE "fehlerfrei" angezeigt wird
oder du benutzt einfach den Firefox.


----------

